# Strech Marks



## strechmarks (Jul 10, 2011)

I have strech marks on calves, on knees, butts,boobs and I am not even fat. There is no cure for it surgical or cosmetic. I cant wear shorts, skirts, dresses. I don't socialize with people because eventually discover how ugly I really am. I don't care about my weight or anything anymore, why should I, I dont have any of the advantages of being thin. I don't date as don't want to repulse the boys away.I hate my body, hate my social life. Tell me a reason why i should be depressed, please dont refer to any oils or lotions , they DONT WORK. I feel justified in hating my body, I challenge anyone to convince me otherwise.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

strechmarks said:


> I have strech marks on calves, on knees, butts,boobs and I am not even fat. There is no cure for it surgical or cosmetic. I cant wear shorts, skirts, dresses. I don't socialize with people because eventually discover how ugly I really am. I don't care about my weight or anything anymore, why should I, I dont have any of the advantages of being thin. I don't date as don't want to repulse the boys away.I hate my body, hate my social life. Tell me a reason why i should be depressed, please dont refer to any oils or lotions , they DONT WORK. I feel justified in hating my body, I challenge anyone to convince me otherwise.


first lose wieght. get down to your ideal weight

once you are at your ideal weight you want to improve the elastin/collagen of your skin. you do this through diet and exercise. 3 aerobic sessions per week plus at least 3 pilates exercises per week

diet. you want to eat lots of foods that are good for elastin and collagen. you need protein and foods that contain lots of antioxidants and vitamin c and e . best foods are kiwi's , oranges, broccoli, avacado, blueberries, grapes.

between 4am and 12pm eat ONLY fruit. you body is in the elimination cycle between this time. if you eat it disrupts this. fruit doesnt disrupt it cos fruit requires NO digestion

between 12pm and 8pm eat your meals. between this time your body is digesting food. you want to make digestion as easy for your body as possible . DONT combine protein with carbs , it hinders deigestion. if you want protein have it with veg and slalad. if you want carbs have it with veg and salad . but dont have protein and carbs and salad together

8pm - 4am. dont eat anything during this period. your body is trying to utilize and assimilate all of the nutrients it has taken in during the day. if you eat in this period you will disrupt it

if you dont stick to the above rules then your body will not be able to eliminate the toxins and free radicals that have caused your strech marks, nor will it be able to properly digest all of the protein, vit c and e that it needs to repair strech marks , nor will it be able to utilize the protein vit c and e either

stick to that diet and exercise plan and use some vit e cream on your stretch marks eeveryday. you can get a good vit e cream from healthproductssite.com


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Try vitamin E. I only heard that from someone.

Then - concentrate on one are of your body that you like. Keep thinking about it. Get overwelmed by it and then tell yourself that you are beautiful. Keep telling yourself this and be persistent. Eventually, you will believe it...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

paulyD said:


> first lose wieght. get down to your ideal weight
> 
> once you are at your ideal weight you want to improve the elastin/collagen of your skin. you do this through diet and exercise. 3 aerobic sessions per week plus at least 3 pilates exercises per week
> 
> ...


She just said she's not fat. Besides, losing weight won't make your skin more elastic.

I'll give you two reasons why you shouldn't hate your body: 1) It's the only one you have. 2) Beauty is socially constructed. We live in a world where only one form of beauty will be accepted as beautiful because it's profitable. You shouldn't obsess over this.

All the best.


----------



## strechmarks (Jul 10, 2011)

@alltoall
You are right. I am stuck with it. There is no cure. And don't see any in the near future as only a small minority suffer from it and scientists concentrate on finding cures for more life threatening diseases. I should learn to live with it. 


But how ever positive I learn to be, it is really depressing and curtails and cripples my social life and there are days like yesterday when I feel really bitter and depressed and post things like this here. It is summer and I can't even slip into a pair of shorts and step out in the sun. Grrr...I hate it.


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm on the same boat... well, except I AM fat. (slowly working on it...)

I have horrible stretch marks on my inner-upper arms (like, my inner elbow) going up to the midpoint of my upper arms. I also have many on my chest and stomach. I'm hoping with weight loss they'll at least be less noticeable... perhaps tanning might help a bit. I'd like to try supplements but I don't want to tell my parents. 

With that being said, we'll share the suffering & embarrassment of stretchmarks.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> She just said she's not fat. Besides, losing weight won't make your skin more elastic.
> 
> I'll give you two reasons why you shouldn't hate your body: 1) It's the only one you have. 2) Beauty is socially constructed. We live in a world where only one form of beauty will be accepted as beautiful because it's profitable. You shouldn't obsess over this.
> 
> All the best.


never noticed she said she wasnt fat

i never once said losing weight will make your skin more elastic. i said you need to lose weight first and THEN and only they you can concentrate on making the skin more elastic

get your facts straight before you start taking pops at people


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hmmm. Challenging us huh? Have you researched alternative or natural ways to increase the elasticity in your skin? There has got to be a way.


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

... ugh

I've really taken notice to how bad my stretch marks are getting and it's making me super self-concious. They're gross and disgusting and I have so many... they're spreading up my arms and I have no idea what to do or how to stop them. Does anybody know a way to make them stop spreading?

It's really itching at me and I'm afraid my family will take notice (not even to mention it's making it way worse to go out in public). I'm in complete despair because I know stretch marks are impossible to get rid of and these are spreading up my arms and they don't seem to want to stop...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

paulyD said:


> never noticed she said she wasnt fat
> 
> i never once said losing weight will make your skin more elastic. i said you need to lose weight first and THEN and only they you can concentrate on making the skin more elastic
> 
> get your facts straight before you start taking pops at people


If she were overweight, losing weight would cause her skin to be more flabby. How would that help in making her skin/concentrating on making her skin more elastic?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

strechmarks said:


> I have strech marks on calves, on knees, butts,boobs and I am not even fat. There is no cure for it surgical or cosmetic. I cant wear shorts, skirts, dresses. I don't socialize with people because eventually discover how ugly I really am. I don't care about my weight or anything anymore, why should I, I dont have any of the advantages of being thin. I don't date as don't want to repulse the boys away.I hate my body, hate my social life. Tell me a reason why i should be depressed, please dont refer to any oils or lotions , they DONT WORK. I feel justified in hating my body, I challenge anyone to convince me otherwise.


 Would it make you feel any better to know that some men like stretch marks? I guess it makes you feel bad for your own reasons but if you're thinking nobody will be attracted to you because of it, you would be surprised. Anything you can think of, there's someone who finds it attractive.

If you can't change it, my advice would be to just accept it and wait for someone who will like you the way you are. Everyone has things they don't like about themselves that they can't change.


----------



## strechmarks (Jul 10, 2011)

@ PickleNose & @ Ostracism

Maybe both of you are right (most unlikely) that someone and myself may learn not to hate my body. But its not even that much about liking or hating, its just the feeling of wanting to be carefree, to be able to be normal like other girls, wearing a pair of shorts for a walk in the park or a dress to a party or dating boys, not having to all the time search for clothes which cover up these parts, I feel so bogged down, there are so many activities and social situations I avoid just because of these dreadful strechmarks....I feel I have lost out on a lot of experiences because of it....the more i think about the more i resent it...

@ sben

I really wish I could help you buddy, but I am afraid we are a minority, little do the scientific community realize how embarrassing and psychologically scarring these strechmarks can be therefore don't see any cure for it in the near future.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Have you seen a dermatologist yet? I'm sure there are treatments available to at least minimize them, you can't expect an overnight cure, but I'd seek professional help first. I know it sucks, sorry I can't offer better advice


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello,

Have you considered going to your doctor and telling them how you feel about it? I don't know what they'll suggest but they can keep your mind at rest or offer you treatment.

A lot of girls and women have them. Usually they fade away. Have you used any self tanning creams as they're said to hide them? Most of the products you're probably using don't work. 

Your confidence is pretty low because this is affecting you. Try not to let it worry you. Plenty of people feel embarassed about themselves.

Catty


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

I went from 175 lbs with very little body fat as I was required by some coaches and college recruiters to stay on a strict diet and see a personal trainer.

After I threw that all away I rapidly gained weight. Peaked somewhere around 230. I have pretty significant stretch marks on my stomach and arms that sometimes seem better, but other times seem worse. I'm down to 160 lbs now, but they're still there.

I've heard certain products work, but I've also heard nothing works. I may eventually get laser surgery if they don't start to fade.


----------



## cindy8701 (May 5, 2011)

laser treatment, works like a charm, very expensive though!


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Beauty is within the eye of the beholder. "Normality" is another way to say indoctrinated masses who are conditioned to think a certain way. Years ago if you thought any different and society took note of it you would have had a lobotomy. Be proud of who you are and of your uniqueness, instead of wanting to be one of the faceless and mindless. Many times attraction stems from attitude rather than physical features. Just look at Napoleon for example, short as hell but commanded respect for his skills in strategy and leadership. It is how you hold yourself, your physical appearance is but a reflection of your inner self. Believe you are beautiful and other people shall view you the same way. There is a Japanese proverb which states, "Perfection within imperfection".


----------



## strechmarks (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words Ostracism

Thanks for your vote of confidence Catty, I don't want to make a huge issue of going to doctors unless they can offer me a physical solution. Just talking to people like you here on the forum is therapeutic enough. No haven't given the tanning product a go yet, maybe I should, thanks for the tip.

@
cindy8701 , yes laser is very expensive and there is no guarantee it will work.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

What I know of lotions/oils/exfoliation/diet changes/laser treatment can easily be found all over the web, so I won't repeat it. I just want to affirm PickleNose's post to lurkers with striae out there; I think aged stretchmarks are absolutely gorgeous. Like cobwebs.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

They fade in time
lazer treatment hasnt even been proven to fully get rid of them
it happens in the layer under the epidermis, the dermis, and so creams wont penetrate it

Just gotta let it go
Got some of my cleavage a bit, few on my inner thighs and hips. no guy has ever seemed to care
Can barely notice them
Boobs hips and thighs show up fast whatcha gon doooooo lol
Beats not having anything and looking like ur 10


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> What I know of lotions/oils/exfoliation/diet changes/laser treatment can easily be found all over the web, so I won't repeat it. I just want to affirm PickleNose's post to lurkers with striae out there; I think aged stretchmarks are absolutely gorgeous. Like cobwebs.


I wouldnt go as far to call them sexy or gorgeous as is by themselves but what they stand for definitely is... for going through puberty and coming out as a curvy woman... bearing children and the sacrifice from that... having gained weight and lost it and beat that challenge in life... it shows strength and perserverance i guess.. or maybe im just romanticizing it haha!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> I wouldnt go as far to call them sexy or gorgeous as is by themselves but what they stand for definitely is... for going through puberty and coming out as a curvy woman... bearing children and the sacrifice from that... having gained weight and lost it and beat that challenge in life... it shows strength and perserverance i guess.. or maybe im just romanticizing it haha!


I love what you wrote about mommies. Maternal beauty is radiant and is definitely a wonderful connotation of stretchmarks.

I want to trace them with my fingertips. I love the way some aged stretchmarks glisten. "The spruces rough in the distant glitter / Of the January sun; and not to think / Of any misery in the sound of the wind / In the sound of a few leaves."


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> I love what you wrote about mommies. Maternal beauty is radiant and is definitely a wonderful connotation of stretchmarks.
> 
> I want to trace them with my fingertips. I love the way some aged stretchmarks glisten. "The spruces rough in the distant glitter / Of the January sun; and not to think / Of any misery in the sound of the wind / In the sound of a few leaves."


I wish all my lovers had the same thoughts as you do when they get a look at me!!! 
Lol
youre awesome


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm in the normal BMI range, but i have them on my inner and outer thighs from gaining weight very fast in adolescence. Don't know how to make them go away, I just have to accept them I suppose.:|


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

honeybear1990 said:


> I'm in the normal BMI range, but i have them on my inner and outer thighs from gaining weight very fast in adolescence. Don't know how to make them go away, I just have to accept them I suppose.:|


Skinny girls have them too.
Nearly everybody has em
Dont sweat it youre very cute


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I dare say most people have them, I have a few on the back of my upper thigh from a growth spurt back in the day, not really noticeable but there, it's just a part of life and anyone who thinks otherwise isn't worth you time to start with. Agree 100% with Kathy and Ballerina re. material stretch marks as well.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ospi said:


> I dare say most people have them, I have a few on the back of my upper thigh from a growth spurt back in the day, not really noticeable but there, it's just a part of life and anyone who thinks otherwise isn't worth you time to start with. Agree 100% with Kathy and Ballerina re. material stretch marks as well.


Yea man
Were not made of plastic.. its gunna get stretched, wrinkly etc. somehow someway sometime eventually
Sure you dont mind where mine are since you got something to hold onto from it Lmaooooo

Bad joke inappropriate

moving on.... LOL


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

They fade. They will be barely visible. I used to have lots of red ones. I had forgotten all about them til your thread. They faded years ago.

Besides, I have never actually known anyone who didnt have any. Male or female.


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

oh well u girls..maybe its because ur getting too much sun exposure,or not drinking enough water...if u ppl want to have really nice skin.i suggest u ppl drink extra water.O_O


----------



## strechmarks (Jul 10, 2011)

Besides, I have never actually known anyone who dint have any. Male or female.[/QUOTE]

Well, if that is really true, why can't the scientific community get up and take note, we need a CURE. Stretchmarks are the single most embarrassing skin ailment there is. It is physically and psychologically scarring and greatly reduces the quality of life. Hope some brainy genius is reading this thread and feels its high time they found a definitive solution. Till then people effected badly by stretchmarks will suffer in silence.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

They will fade. And you will not be permanently psychologically damaged by them. Get a little perspective on this one.


----------



## stephh (Mar 16, 2011)

Most people have them, really. I have them and I have never been fat. I have them on my inner thighs, my knees (!), and my butt. 

I used to not wear shorts or bathing suits either because of them, until I noticed my friends had them and they showed them. I've also noticed a couple of my exes had them! (On their butts mostly). So I feel better about it. No one has ever mentioned them to me, and it was a silly worry of mine.

People are attracted to confidence, and being able to wear shorts or bathing suits shows you have at least some. Guys are more interested in that you have breasts and a butt than that you have stretch marks on them! At least that's what I think.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I have them mainly on my stomach. I was even told by and ex who hated stretch marks with a passion that I must of done something horrible in a past life to deserve to have them.

Stretch marks are not beautiful. No one "likes" them. They put up with them or focus on other nice things about your body. Let's be realistic.

HUgs to you Stretch marks because I KNOW how you feel and can sympathize.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

Stretch marks occur because that part of the body is growing too fast for the skin to accommodate fast enough. This is most common on boobs, hips, and thighs. (well, in women, anyways). You can still be curvy, even if you aren't fat. I got my first set of stretch marks when I was 10. That's when puberty hit. Trust me, hon. Stretchmarks ARE normal. I've know lots of skinny people who have them.

You CAN talk to a dr about it, and get a referral to a dermatologist. If they are that much of a concern to you, there are creams and such that your dr can tell you about, that will help diminish the sight of them, and even Rx you creams you can't get anywhere else. I use a scar reducing cream. Its been a god-send. Its helped so much! Stretchmarks are a type of scar. Most dr's treat them like scars. Vitamin E, and anything with collagen will _help_. I know some women who use face creams that reduce wrinkles, on their stretchmarks,and swear by it. Also, actually taking a Vitamin E supplement will help your skin.

I can tell you that the creams on oils you have used might not have worked, but you haven't tried them all, I can guarantee you that. KEEP TRYING! Is the key. Nothing worked, for me, until I picked up a cream that reduces the size of scars. It helps. Its called "Scargo". Besides, using creams/lotions/oils that list they help with stretchmarks aren't going to hurt them or make them worse, so why not try a good combo that works.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't "like" them. I love them.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I gained an extreme amount of weight in a short period of time, and I won't get into the reasons, but it caused an EXPLOSION of stretchmarks to form on the tops of my arms, backs of my knees, on my sides, and ALL. OVER. MY. STOMACH. It looks like I had triplets! 

Well, I've been losing weight, but I know the stretchmarks are never going away. I've been applying Bio-Oil to them everyday. It doesn't seem to be doing much yet, but I know it'll take time. :|

Sorry if that didn't help you at all.


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

As much as I'd love to see a dermatologist, money becomes an issue (not to mention my SA). It's distressing, especially because since I've last posted in this thread, they've spread. It's horrifying and I can't even believe this is happening. I saw them in a specific light today and I was disgusted. I cannot even let my family see them, nonetheless leave the house in public. I guess the only thing I can do now is lose weight steadily and hope to god they disappear like the ones I had when I was younger cleared up. I'd like to use coconut oil/bio cream (to hopefully prevent even more...), but I refuse to tell my parents that I have disgusting stretch marks all over my arms.

*sigh*

Such horrible genetics combined with rapid weight gain... ;_; I'm glad (and not... I certainly emphasize with all of whom who face the same issues as I do) to see that at least some of you are in the same position as me.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

strechmarks said:


> Besides, I have never actually known anyone who dint have any. Male or female.


Well, if that is really true, why can't the scientific community get up and take note, we need a CURE. Stretchmarks are the single most embarrassing skin ailment there is. It is physically and psychologically scarring and greatly reduces the quality of life. Hope some brainy genius is reading this thread and feels its high time they found a definitive solution. Till then people effected badly by stretchmarks will suffer in silence.[/QUOTE]

I have stretch marks from the combination of taking accutane and working out at the same time. They are on my stomach (I've never been over-weight in my entire life), thighs, and upper arms, and I absolutely hate them and feel very self-conscious about them. However, I completely disagree with you about them being the most embarrassing skin ailment. That "award" goes to acne scars, which I also have and they cause me much more psychological problems than my stretchmarks. In society, acne scars are looked down upon much more than stretchmarks. As you can tell, I've been blessed with wonderful skin.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Applying cocoa butter regularly over time can help them fade, but it probably will not completely get rid of them. Very slow process.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I have strech marks on my upper legs, but, waist and breast. I don't like them. They have fadded. I don't know anything that can help them go away, but tanning spray can help. I have very white legs and I don't like sunbathing but I didn't like to have white legs under a dress, so I tried a tanning spray. My legs have know a little bit of a color and they look a lot better. The strech marks aren't really visable.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

strechmarks said:


> Well, if that is really true, why can't the scientific community get up and take note, we need a CURE. Stretchmarks are the single most embarrassing skin ailment there is. It is physically and psychologically scarring and greatly reduces the quality of life.


I have to disagree with you there. I have PCOS... One of the symptoms I have is what's called "late life puberty symptoms". I'm going on 26, and I still have a sever acne problem. I'd trade the acne for more stretch marks, any day.

And I have stretch marks on my stomach, along the back of my arms, where the crease is, at my armpit, all on the front of my upper arms, the backs of my legs at the knee crease, on the inside of my thighs, and in my pubic region!

BUT that doesn't mean I don't have self-esteem issues, because of the stretchmarks, it just means that the acne, -to me-, is worse. I hate both, but I'd still rather have MORE stretchmarks, than have any acne at all.


----------

